# Immobiliser removal :-)



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

You want the freedom of immobiliser free driving, and replacement keys for £6...lol.. heres a guide for killing your immobiliser!, useful for BAM engine conversions to negate the need of cluster / ecu and key matching...

If you are handy with a soldering iron ...

1) remove ECU ( see other guide - to follow )
2) take in to your workshop area
3) open up ecu
4) using an eprom / chip reader read small 8-pin smd eeprom on the "back side" of ecu, it is marked usually as 95040, As pictured...
5) Desolder 95040
6) Read eeprom 95040 and Save it.
7) Program eeprom 95040 with "95040_TT_OFF" file ( attached / linked ) 
8) Solder 95040 back to ecu and see at it is "on the correct way"
9) start a car
10) fit your own diy immobiliser..... fuel cut of switch etc ..lol










the immo off file:
TT225 bam ME7 ECU
http://www.mediafire.com/file/qxnn73dp3q9ej58/95040_TT_OFF.bin


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

eeer you what love? :lol: no idea how to do any of that.

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

You lost me at 'immobiliser free driving' :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

lol..

i certainly would'nt have the balls to do it 

but... there are those that would...

:twisted: hardcore


----------



## polonius (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

I'm prepared to give this a go if it means I can just buy blanks and have them cut.

While the IMMO won't work, they will still need a key.

Is this procedure unique to the BAM engine?

Also, does this affect anything else, such as the key coding?

Lastly where do you get an eprom reader, are they expensive, and might a local IT repair shop have one?

Tony


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Tony, where are you based mate? I can recommend where to have it done for not much ££.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I had mine removed with my latest map


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

I read on the ross tech site you could disable it with vagcom? They also said on the site you can reprogram a new dashpod / immobiliser to work together. I would never do it, so i didnt read it in detail. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

j4zz_x said:


> I read on the ross tech site you could disable it with vagcom? They also said on the site you can reprogram a new dashpod / immobiliser to work together. I would never do it, so i didnt read it in detail. [smiley=book2.gif]


hope not .. the car thief will be carrying a laptop around with him hehe


----------



## polonius (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

I'm in Australia. 8) My keyboard doesn't even have "£".

Tony


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

polonius said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in Australia. 8) My keyboard doesn't even have "£".
> 
> Tony


AltGr and press 3...



//U


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> j4zz_x said:
> 
> 
> > I read on the ross tech site you could disable it with vagcom? They also said on the site you can reprogram a new dashpod / immobiliser to work together. I would never do it, so i didnt read it in detail. [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


You no need a laptop for this 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

my immobiliser has been playing up and i dont want to risk getting stranded as i only have one key!! Anyone know of somewhere near london that i could drive to at the qweekend and wont need me to send my ECU to them? Also wouldnt mind them chipping it at the same time!! ;o)


----------



## gunawan_sinyo (Oct 6, 2014)

hello all,

I am new in this forum, and i have problem with my audi tt mk1 2000 immobilizer.
someone please teach me how to remove and write the 95040_TT_OFF into the chip?
what software and tools required to do that?

please help me..

thanks
indra


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

all parts and a how to are at the top of this page.....


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

immo delete can be done with diagnostic software via OBD without the need to desolder the eeprom chip!

Or another option would be to get the actual problem fixed! Could be a faulty transponder in the key, faulty transponder aerial around the barrel etc. All easy & cheap fixes


----------

